# Old Wayne Compressor



## panorain (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello I have a Wayne air compressor from 1937 and it continues to trip the 30 amp breaker. What is the relay box called? Is it tripping the breaker because it's only a 30 amp and the motor is rated at 35 amps? I think it is called a magnetic starter. Thanks for your help.


----------

